# Jeep LJ



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I am seriously looking at a couple of these. I had a TJ for a while, and it was my favorite Jeep of the five I've owned. Bought the 4-door JK for the increase in room . . . loved the extra room, but hated the "improvements" Daimler made to the Wrangler. So now I am looking at trading in my Mustang (after less than six months . . . what can I say, I'm a Jeep guy!) and picking up an LJ.

Since I'm pretty sure a couple of guys on here have one, how do you like it? Is the soft top hard to put down with the extra length?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Have 3 YJ's in the stable and one LJ. I love the length of the LJ and the extra towing capacity over the SWB-Jeep. On snowy-roads, the LJ's extra length makes it feel more stable with less chance of the tail kicking out and trying to swap-ends with the front-end.

Believe it or not - I am on the hunt for an LJ-Rubicon right now to add to the stable and I am trying to purchase a Grand Cherokee as well.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Just traded for a 94 grand cherokee already have a 05 grand cherokee and a ford explorer. Going to try to trade the explorer to a full size 4x4 of some kind.


----------



## tattooedwhitetrash (Dec 11, 2009)

still need a winch and a lift and build a tummy tuck and better skids and a roof rack and the list keeps going on and on

i also want a bobbed m35 with multifuel engine


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet pics. Love to see a work Jeep!


----------



## tattooedwhitetrash (Dec 11, 2009)

Dean said:


> Sweet pics. Love to see a work Jeep!


yeah, i was thrilled about getting to put it to work
cant wait until it warms up so i can head out to the ranch for more work
id like to start prepping for a bug out cabin out there pretty soon


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've pretty much settled upon the LJ. Found two in Jersey that I am gonna go look at if we ever dig out of this snowy nonsense. I've had two XJs, a '93 ZJ, an '03 TJ, and an '08 JK . . . Longtime Jeep guy.

Right now, since the Mustang is useless in the snow, I have borrowed my mom's Exploder SportTrac . . . God, I hate that thing. Makes me miss my TJ even more than the Mustang. lol Hoping to trade the Mustang in on an LJ in the next week or two.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I spent a few hours pulling stuck cars out of the snow the other night with my LJ. Who would have thought we'd get a foot of snow in Waxahachie, TX.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Tex said:


> I spent a few hours pulling stuck cars out of the snow the other night with my LJ. Who would have thought we'd get a foot of snow in Waxahachie, TX.


Hey Tex, you ever hear tell of any folks around there by the name of "Biggam" maybe "em"...I was in the Marines with a guy from there by that name...Huey, we called him Baby Huey of course...way back in the 60's...he'd be about 68 or 69 by now


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> Hey Tex, you ever hear tell of any folks around there by the name of "Biggam" maybe "em"...I was in the Marines with a guy from there by that name...Huey, we called him Baby Huey of course...way back in the 60's...he'd be about 68 or 69 by now


I haven't met any, but I'll keep my eyes open.

Turtle - What did you end up doing? Did you get the LJ?


----------

